# Can't believe I bought a Ford!!!!



## LB Landscaping (Sep 4, 2002)

Well guys I bit the bullet and bought a Ford. I have been a die hard GM fan forever, but have got to say this truck is sweet (0% financing helped make the decision too). 2006 F-350 diesel, 9 ft dump body, and a new Fisher Extreme 9.5 V in stainless. This diesel has got some serious nut, really glad I made the switch from gassers. Now got to find a nice stainless sander to match!!!!!!


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

See, I was the opposite of you. Diehard Ford for years and switched to Chevy. Something about 5 years or 100,000 mile warranty and the lower price tag that sold me. Congrats on the new truck, you will love it. Fisher does make a nice stainless salter.

Just my 2 pennies.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

post pics! congrats btw


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I need pictures.....


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

*You'll be back!*

Just joking.. Good luck with it. At least it's not foreign!


----------



## LB Landscaping (Sep 4, 2002)

I'll get some pics up soon. I hauked a couple pallet of play ground chips for a day care we service, and couldn't believe the difference between how the Ford handled it vs the Chevy. The Chevy was squatting and bouncing the whole trip. The Ford didn't budge, same load same distance. Granted the Chevy is a few years older but the springs can't be that much better. I know the Ford has a 13000GVW in 06 but what a difference.


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 30, 2005)

*Merger?*

:waving: ALL,
The last I heard Ford and Chevy were talking about a merger!  Can you believe that after all these years of being in competion with one another!! I guess the competion would be the foreign vehicles. I guess we'll be fighting over Toyota, Honda over what ever a Ford / Chevy would be? How about a ForCh? or Chevord?

God Bless America! :salute:

Pale Rider


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Jon Geer said:


> See, I was the opposite of you. Diehard Ford for years and switched to Chevy. Something about 5 years or 100,000 mile warranty and the lower price tag that sold me. Congrats on the new truck, you will love it. Fisher does make a nice stainless salter.
> 
> Just my 2 pennies.


You get what you pay for.  

They are awesome trucks. Still want a Ford body\frame, Cummins powered going through and Allison tranny. I'll keep on dreaming of that too.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You get what you pay for.
> 
> They are awesome trucks. Still want a Ford body\frame, Cummins powered going through and Allison tranny. I'll keep on dreaming of that too.


Oh, I agree. I have those same reoccurring dreams as well. We'll see if made a good decision or not. It ( Chevy ) does ride nice.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I won't believe you until pics are posted! :waving: Just kidding. Congrats!


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

You are going to be happy with that Ford! They are great trucks...I want to see pics though!!!


----------



## LB Landscaping (Sep 4, 2002)

I promise I'll get pics soon!!!!!


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

LB Landscaping said:


> Well guys I bit the bullet and bought a Ford. I have been a die hard GM fan forever, but have got to say this truck is sweet (0% financing helped make the decision too). 2006 F-350 diesel, 9 ft dump body, and a new Fisher Extreme 9.5 V in stainless. This diesel has got some serious nut, really glad I made the switch from gassers. Now got to find a nice stainless sander to match!!!!!!


Congrats on the truck but when it comes to the look further than the Fisher for the sander!! I love Fisher stuff but their sanders are sub par when compared to a Torwell. The other sander that seems to be big and popular in Me. is the Swenson I can't say much about them as I have no personal experience with them.


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

I have mostly all fisher plows and sander. But i have a Downeaster stainless sander that seems to be nice and i think its stronger than the fisher. .02


----------



## zapster (Feb 21, 2006)

theres nothing better than a ford truck with a diesel...

you will love it!

my boss is the biggest chevy fan on the planet..
but when it comes to trucks for him its ford all the way!!

...zap!


----------



## LB Landscaping (Sep 4, 2002)

I become more and more impressed with the truck everyday, blows the 03 Chevy away. Still shopping for a sander, We have quite a few to choose from around here so I am looking at all of them. Downeaster makes a nice one but it is by far the most expensive. Fisher looks ok, Snow Way is interesting I like the elec option. Meyer looks to be a nice sander and has a good price. We also have Buyers but (cheapest$$$$), haven't seen/heard much about them, look a little cheaper than the rest.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

LB Landscaping said:


> I become more and more impressed with the truck everyday, blows the 03 Chevy away. Still shopping for a sander, We have quite a few to choose from around here so I am looking at all of them. Downeaster makes a nice one but it is by far the most expensive. Fisher looks ok, Snow Way is interesting I like the elec option. Meyer looks to be a nice sander and has a good price. We also have Buyers but (cheapest$$$$), haven't seen/heard much about them, look a little cheaper than the rest.


be sure to check out Swenson. you'll be suprised how nicely built they are. meyers is built by swenson.


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

___________


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

Denny Crane.


----------



## redfieldal (Oct 20, 2006)

*Congrats on the Ford!!!!*

I love my Ford, but next truck will be with a diesel and manual tranny. Right now I have an F-350 with the gas hog V10 with an 8 foot Curtis snow plow, love the power though, can tow anything. Also, can pass anything except a gas station. One question I had was I am in need of new shocks, what do you guys recommend?? Remember the plow in the front. I was thinking of maybe some adjustable ones in the front, Rancho or something and whatever in the back- please give me your thoughts.

Thanks, 
Al


----------



## jsaunders (Jan 28, 2003)

Nice truck Jeff- How you been? I love my 3 PSD fords. They all have there problems- but just keep them greased/aligned/ change the trans often and I've had good luck with mine. 86k miles/5yrs plowing- towing on the front end-ball joints. I ended up rebuilding the front end for $1k - $200 per year of plowing not bad at all.
Later Joel


----------



## LB Landscaping (Sep 4, 2002)

Hey Joel, never even saw your post. Hows things???


----------



## jsaunders (Jan 28, 2003)

Everything is going pretty good- The season is almost over- only a couple of small cleanups left. I spent more money than I wanted to this season( looks like you did to) 
The snow will soon start- I think we will be getting a good amount of snow this year.( Last year there were no acorns- tons this year- every year I have been using this system and it seems pretty acurate.
Hope everything is good with you Jeff.
Joel


----------

